# WOW!!



## Cris013 (Apr 22, 2012)

Hey guys so today I woke like any other day with DP...
I went to go do some excercise at the park and after I was done I started doin basic yoga poses and deep breathing. I was doing poses that brought new blood to the brain and also oxygen... I felt so good... 
As soon as I open my eyes I feel that I'm in my body.. No stress no an anxiety I was happy . Got home looked at the mirror recognized my self! I felt as If I was looking at my self!! 
All in have to say is that yoga can cure you.. this was my first day doing this and I'm already getting great unbelievable results . 
Everyone should try this!


----------



## JJ70 (Nov 1, 2010)

From someone who is fully recovered, I'll validate that yoga can help (don't expect miracles from yoga alone then again hey you may get lucky).


----------



## Anon19 (Jan 3, 2013)

which exercises did you do?

Btw, that must have been an awesome feeling, recognising yourself again!


----------



## DP boy (Mar 20, 2012)

yea i feel great and near recovery sometimes after a workout but still not all the way there i guess i gotta keep working tho for like 30 minets my dp sometimes is worse immediatley after/


----------



## Cris013 (Apr 22, 2012)

JJ70 said:


> From someone who is fully recovered, I'll validate that yoga can help (don't expect miracles from yoga alone then again hey you may get lucky).


----------



## Cris013 (Apr 22, 2012)

@JJ70 
Yes it might just be the little push my brain needs! 
@Anon19 I did soccer, then after yoga.. Simple yoga poses like mountain pose. I felt great and I still feel good as if in a way I'm way better just a lil out of it, but way better!! 
@dp boy I guess sometimes we excersice thinking about getting rid of DP , how about next time of your not doing so already just excersice because you want to ... And then do some deep breathing excercises and forget about dp for a while and before you know it , you will feel the difference


----------

